# This may have been covered,but...



## Learner (Jun 25, 2004)

Have any of you non-Baptists witnessed an adult baptism in your churches?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 25, 2004)

Many times.


----------



## Learner (Jun 25, 2004)

That's encouraging Webmaster.How about the rest of you?Is it a rare happening,or as common as Matthew has experienced?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 25, 2004)

I've seen it a few times.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 25, 2004)

I have as well. I've seen husbands and wives, individuals and young people. If you run a search, I think I answered this question about a year ago.


----------



## Scott (Jun 25, 2004)

I cannot remember ever seeing adult baptism in a Reformed church.  I saw several in a Baptist church I was a member of long, long ago.

In 2002 there were only 2,373 adult baptisms in an entire PCA, which was then a denomination of 311,817. To me that is very small given that the Lord said that the world is now ripe for harvest. That would not bother me a whole lot if I saw allot of evangelistic effort (Noah was a great evangelist for centuries even though nobody repented) but I see very little. It reminds me of the accompanying line &quot;the workers are few.&quot;

BTW, I am not saying that there is no Reformed or PCA evangelism, just that in my experience and reading I have encoutered little. I do think this is a common deficiency in the Reformed world.

Scott


----------



## kceaster (Jun 25, 2004)

I have been in my present local body for about 2.5 years. In that time, we have had 21 baptisms. Out of those, I believe 8 were adult believers.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Learner (Jun 25, 2004)

*More questions*

Normally a baby is &quot;baptized&quot;(Sorry, I don't consider it true baptism.But,I'll use the word for the sake of convenience)at 2 weeks or so in your fellowships?At what age would a child be baptized without believing?What age would you require belief in the subject that is baptized?The word &quot;age&quot;is a difficult one.There is no set age,right?But this point up some problems for the anti-credo view.Wait a minute,it would be credo for some older ones.More difficulties...


----------

